
Show HN: Advent of Pixels - drikerf
https://advent.klart.io/
======
kanon
I think our definitions of beautiful are not the same. :)

Funny website though.

~~~
timbit42
That's why they say, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".

------
odabaxok
I thought the purpose of the advent calendar is that you can open one new box
each day, but on this page you can open everything.

~~~
jakobegger
The purpose of the advent calendar is also to develop the self discipline to
resist the urge of opening everything on the first day.

------
somada141
Potentially silly question but shouldn't I be able to see the design after
clicking on it? After you 'open' a day the links on the designs, eg
[https://advent.klart.io/1](https://advent.klart.io/1) and
[https://advent.klart.io/2](https://advent.klart.io/2), give me a 404.

------
GrumpyNl
Great work, bookmarked for inspiration.

~~~
drikerf
Thanks! I'm happy you like it :)!

------
wingerlang
I get that it's for exposure, but does everything really have to be 'on'
product hunt?

~~~
knewter
No. It's for exposure.

